# Starting a home theater in Canada for $2500ish



## sadkoala (Jan 22, 2013)

Since back when I was in school I've wanted to get a home theater system set up, but haven't had the money. I'm now finally looking to do so (got a house and a new roof first), on a budget of around $2500. That's for speakers and a receiver, since I already have a 51" tv.

I've read through the fist several pages of posts here and there is a lot of good information. Unfortunately, most of the posts are for starting with sub-$1000 systems, and I'm looking to spend a little more (since that's what the wife allows.) 

The other main problem I have is that since I'm in Canada most of the recommendations require either importing speakers and paying 14% duty, or list sites which don't ship to Canada (newegg for example).

As for local audio shops, one of the more prominent ones recently closed (the owners retired) and I'm not sure what else is around. Another option is crossing the border, since this is a border town, but I hate shopping in Detroit.

So are there any recommendations for shopping in Canada on that kind of budget? I have been looking at some of the online distributors, and there are some options, but they don't entirely match up with brand recommendations on this site.

As a side note, the room is 12' x 34' x 8.5', and not entirely enclosed open archways leading to the hall beside it). I don't know if that have much of an effect on speaker selection. The old owners had the far end of the room wired already, with some jacks coming out of the wall for surrounds.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, first of all welcome to the Shack!

For starters lets talk about speakers and a sub, you can get some of the very best speakers and subs made from SVSound made from Sonic Boom Audio in Ontario.
Sonic Boom Audio's website need to be updated but give them a call and see what they have available as SVS has many new products available.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought most of my system in the US and shipped it to a border pickup point and then went and picked it up. In the end I only had to pay GST on my purchases which worked out really good. I went with an all Energy Speaker package with an Outlaw Sub and I am quite happy. 

SVS is a great suggestion and I am sure you could spend your $2500 quite easily there. I ended up picking up my Reciever from Future Shop as their prices were competitive with the US.

Let me know if I can help you more?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I received an email from SVS on the new Ultra line of speakers. Very intriguing to say the least. Just thought I would throw that out there if you decide to go that way.


----------



## sadkoala (Jan 22, 2013)

I had been looking at svs based on some of the recommendations on here. Possibly with an Onkyo receiver, which I saw there were some on sale at electronicsforless. However I did see some reports of issues people have been having with some models of their receivers.

As an Ontario resident, I think if I imported from the states I would have to pay hst instead of just gst, so 13% tax instead of 5%. And maybe more if the speakers weren't made in the us, although I am a little unclear on that. Although I suppose if what I was looking for was enough cheaper it would be worthwhile, bit with good brands like svs available in Canada it doesn't really seem worthwhile.


----------



## sadkoala (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking further into the SVS situation, it looks like they are no longer selling their lower end speakers, and only carrying their Ultra line ... which would be out of my price range at $3900 USD before sub/receiver.

The sonicboom site shows as out of stock on the towers as well, and since I was hoping for towers, unless I am mistaken it means I won't be able to go with SVS.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would give them a call, who knows they may still have some old stock available.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

sadkoala said:


> Looking further into the SVS situation, it looks like they are no longer selling their lower end speakers, and only carrying their Ultra line ... which would be out of my price range at $3900 USD before sub/receiver.
> 
> The sonicboom site shows as out of stock on the towers as well, and since I was hoping for towers, unless I am mistaken it means I won't be able to go with SVS.


If you want, pm me and I'll send you a list of very reputable Canadian retailer/e-tailer.

cheers


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have somewhere nearby you can get PSB speakers? I have personally heard three different speakers from them, and I was impressed with all three. As they are a Canadian based manufacturer, you should not have to pay duties.

If you are open to the idea of building over time, you could do a 3.1 system something like this:

Onkyo 709 $500 (A4L - that includes adding the additional 2 years of warranty)
PSB Image T5 towers - $799 / pair (price from Saturday Audio)
PSB Image C5 Center - $320 (as above)
Power Sound Audio XV15 sub - $799

You could then add the PSB Image B5s for surrounds as funds became available.


----------



## sadkoala (Jan 22, 2013)

Apparently a Sony Store near by has PSB, although I have always been hesitant to go into the one in the mall, since I don't like high pressure sales pitches, and they look like the high pressure type 

The other distributor in the area is the store that closed down recently. I know they were the only distributor in the area for a few brands, like paradigm I think.

I can't PM yoda for that retailer information for a couple more posts either, I think ...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You can get to the 5 posts by using the post padding thread - it is in the testing subforum. Once you get to 5, you can then PM.


----------

